
Windows 8 Will Have A Dedicated App Store For Downloading Apps - PocketAppZ
http://www.redmondpie.com/windows-8-will-have-a-dedicated-app-store-for-downloading-apps-confirms-microsoft/
======
atomicdog
Microsoft following in Apple's footsteps? Unheard of.

~~~
adamzochowski
Didn't linux do the same with apt-get / yum install / urpmi management tools?
Just a decade ago.

~~~
pohl
I think you mean apt-get install --credit-card-number 1234-1234-1234-1234
--security-code 123 foo.dpkg

(Unless Microsoft isn't going to monetize their store)

~~~
adamzochowski
Windows will improve greatly once we stop having each application run random
auto update, but have it all centralized.

I don't want to deal with 20 different auto-updaters, plus just in case
running both

Secuinia Personal Software Inspector -- notifies you about known
vulnerabilities in software, and about updates.
<http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal/>

File Hippo Software Checker -- notifies you about updates to software you use,
especially if said software doesn't have own updater
<http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/>

